
Show HN: DatoCMS – A client-friendly CMS for any static website generator - steffoz
https://www.datocms.com/
======
steffoz
Hi guys, creator here. We started building DatoCMS as a side-project a year
ago as Contentful was way too complicated for our web agency average brochure
website client. We quietly launched the product 4 months ago: Since then we
are getting steady signups and paying customers through organic traffic.
Customer feedback has been an invaluable tool so far to route our development
roadmap. Eager to receive some more feedback here :)

~~~
fiatjaf
My feedback is: I was interested because I thought it was something that would
allow me to "edit files in the browser", in the sense that it would keep the
contents and a virtual file structure somewhat like what I keep for my static
sites in my disk, but since I have to define a schema that is too complicated
for me.

This is not a criticism nor a feature request.

~~~
steffoz
There's other solutions that implement this approach.. Prose.io for example
([http://prose.io/](http://prose.io/))

~~~
fiatjaf
Prose.io does nothing GitHub itself doesn't offer.

But hey, maybe someone will write something like what I described. Maybe I
will.

------
mrmondo
Love the idea and it looks slick but if it's not open source and I can't host
it myself then that's a show stopper for me and my clients.

~~~
fiatjaf
So you have a lot of clients who will pay you but you want the person who
wrote this highly complex tool to give you their source code for free?

Would you consider paying a price for a hosted version of the product (not the
source code)?

~~~
brudgers
That is an uncharitable reading of the comment because the person did not
ask/demand that the software be open sourced. Instead it provided specific
feedback as to why the software did not meet their business needs.

Those needs are not without historical precedent where a company has taken a
dependency upon another company that later folded or changed direction or
updated the product in incompatible ways or repriced it in ways that changed
the value proposition. The decision to only use open source software looks
like it was made based on client's best interests and professional experience.

~~~
fiatjaf
I was about to disagree with you, but reread the original comment and it
indeed can be read that way.

At first I read it as if the commenter were complaining of the
closedsourcedness of DatoCMS.

------
martinbottanek
Looks pretty awesome!

What if I want to use CDN to host images? Maybe I've missed something but I
could only find an option to Upload images.

~~~
steffoz
Images uploaded to DatoCMS are already served using Cloudflare on top of
Imgix. Imgix is a great CDN service that also handles on-the-fly image
processing for you (crop, resize, watermarks, etc). Super handy.

